# Help with selecting a computer printer??



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I currently have a Canon iP1700 printer that keeps giving me a message "Ink Cartridge is improperly installed".

I've not tried to troubleshoot this problem.

I am thinking of trying to buy a new/used printer.

I am looking for an inexpensive printer that uses inexpensive refills. I am ONLY interested in printing with *black* ink. Of course, this can be a color printer, but I will never, ever spend the money for color ink cartridges...and wouldn't use them even if they were super cheap.

I just need a printer that will print up to 10 b&w pages a day.

Suggestions????

Thanks!!!!


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

If you don't intend to print in color -- or even if you'd like to but can get by without it -- then forget the inkjets and get a laser printer. Cost per page is a tiny fraction of an inkjet, especially if you don't print much and the ink dries up.

I usually get older model HP workgroup printers when they come off lease and go on Ebay for $50-$60 with shipping. That way you get a heavy duty printer that's designed to print more pages in a month than you will in the next 10 years. Whatever you get, be sure to check the price of cartridges, and check the reviews on Amazon; and if buying a used printer, check the page count, and pick one with some toner left.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Thank you!!!

Would you have a model number or two to suggest?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

clovis said:


> Would you have a model number or two to suggest?


The one I've been using the last few years is a LaserJet 6P, but it's old enough that it has a parallel interface but not USB. If you need USB you'd have to go with something newer. The last one I got for someone was a LaserJet 1160, which has USB. If you search Ebay for 'HP laserjet' you'll turn up a lot more models; you'll have to Google for the specs.

Any LaserJet will probably work just fine for you, even the ones intended for low-volume use. If you want a model that's intended for heavier use, look for 250-sheet paper tray capacity and monthly duty cycle of at least 8,000-10,000 pages. Those will be less likely to break, but they'll also take a lot more space on your desk. Again, check the reviews on Amazon.com before you buy.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Just bought a Lexmark S515 for $39.99 at Fry's , it takes $11.00 cartridges.

it was cheaper than buying 1 cartridge for my old printer


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> Just bought a Lexmark S515 for $39.99 at Fry's , it takes $11.00 cartridges.


hmm.. looks like that cartridge is rated for 200 pages, which works out to 5.5 cents per page, and that's if everything goes right. Cartridges for my printer are under $20 for 4000 pages, or under 0.5 cents per page. When I print something, it stays printed -- it doesn't run when it gets wet, and it doesn't fade in the sun or when it gets old, like inkjets do. I think I'll stick with laser printers.


----------

